# JoJo !!



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Come on , do your reveal !  PRETTY PLEASE


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes pleeeeeese do,getting puppy pic withdrawel here lol


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh yes, please do! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You make me laugh ....

Photos may be a bit dodgy .... not had much time for photos taking 

I will get on the case now just because I like you all soooo much xxxx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

:twothumbs: Yay - knew we'd win ! lol :laugh:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ok by popular demand .... I am on the case ...bare with me gals


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hehe had a sneeky peek, she is a wee cutie


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

How did you do that then Kendal ?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Are you ready?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

kendal you are good


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

francesjl said:


> how did you do that then kendal ?


:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Here we go ... welcome to my pack ...

Meet Honey .... .


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwww!!!! amazing! just beautiful!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Playtime .....good times


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

She's gorgeous !
Lucky you and lucky Honey getting you as her owner !


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

She looks nearly as big as Oakley  and Eevee looks sooooooooo small :baby:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She's gorgeous - they all are!! Would love more than one but as it's just me it's not really feasible or affordable!!! 

x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been in The Dog House too long.....when did JoJo get Honey? She looks big, how old is she, what is she and and and...?
 Julia xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for all your lovely comments ...

Honey is 5 months old .. we adopted her .... she has fitted in perfectly, a really gentle little lady.... we are soooo lucky ...

There is a need for a choccy one (girl or boy) but I have promised to wait to next winter ... we will see...

Walk time is fun with 3 lively puppies ..... 7 months, 5 months and 3 months .. I would recommend it to all..... my neighbours think I am a greedy girl, they may be right, but I am a happy greedy girl, my doggy life is the best ....

The kids want a doggy wedding in the summer, if we have a summer that is, lucky Oakley..two ladys loving him.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Your turn now JD !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

falling asleep on Honey .. so cute


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

right have we wasted enough time .... lets go to the puppy reveal now .. maybe a choccy one .. only joking .. I must, must, must wait til next winter... 

My hubby has spent out far too much on puppies for me , well for the time being ...


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

soooo sweet !


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, I must have missed something! 

I thought you had recently got Eevee, and now you have Honey too!!

Anyway, they are all beautiful. Lovely pictures


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You haven't missed too much .. I just don't hang around when it comes to puppies .. 

Sometimes thing are just meant to be ... 

Always wanted a pack


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Thanks for all your lovely comments ...
> 
> Honey is 5 months old .. we adopted her .... she has fitted in perfectly, a really gentle little lady.... we are soooo lucky ...
> 
> ...



LOVELY puppies JoJo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> LOVELY puppies JoJo


ahh thanks... I have been waiting for that comment ... your puppies are mighty fine too ...ok giggling to much ...whilst pushing my chest out ..told you I was a bit cockapoo crazy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

looks like her nose will go solid chocie, probably for the best, my friends are constantly lathering their staffies nose muzzle and ears in suncream as she burns so easy on her pink bits. 

lol sounds like Oakley will have quite a hareem around him by next year lol.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> ahh thanks... I have been waiting for that comment ... your puppies are mighty fine too ...ok giggling to much ...whilst pushing my chest out ..told you I was a bit cockapoo crazy


JoJo...............We SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO have to meet !!!!!!!!

Stephen x

PS: I LOVE PUPPIES .......and so does Julia xxxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> ahh thanks... I have been waiting for that comment ... your puppies are mighty fine too ...ok giggling to much ...whilst pushing my chest out ..told you I was a bit cockapoo crazy


Why thank you..sitting up tall, good posture helps puppies. :XD::XD::XD:

Crazy is just an added bonus in life. J xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

kendal said:


> looks like her nose will go solid chocie, probably for the best, my friends are constantly lathering their staffies nose muzzle and ears in suncream as she burns so easy on her pink bits.
> 
> lol sounds like Oakley will have quite a hareem around him by next year lol.


Oh do you think so Kendal? I wasn't sure about the patches, it was alot pinker when she came to us, so it may be nice if it does turn, although it is quite cute at the moment.... her biting my toes, is not so cute at the moment, ouch razor teeth Eevee  

Oakley is in his element, think all these ladies are the reason he has started cocking when weeing ..ha ha ha ...he prances with his bitches on our walks, so funny, hubby and I do giggle and totally adore the laughter they bring to our home.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

They are so cute. Great pic's wish my 2 would stay still long enough for me to take one.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> JoJo...............We SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO have to meet !!!!!!!!
> 
> Stephen x
> 
> PS: I LOVE PUPPIES .......and so does Julia xxxx


My dream comment ... "Hey JoJo, great PUPPIES !!!!"

It happens on a daily basis now ....life is good with cockapoos!!!

Picture this if you dare. I had 3 very keen cockapoos pulling me down the street on their leads, my hair had blown in my month and I didn't have a spare hand to get the hair away so I was trying to blow it out (not a good look), and then my bra strap fell down, and again no free hand, so it stayed there...oh well dog ownership really isn't so glamous afterall... I still managed to pick up poo-poos and push my chest out throughout the walk ... oh dear I must have looked a terrible state, but my dogs had a good walk... thats all that counts .. and my puppies looked the best


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

strof51 said:


> They are so cute. Great pic's wish my 2 would stay still long enough for me to take one.


I am not so good with the camera .... it took me ages to get just those few photos... mine are very lively .. still haven't got a decent one of the 3 of them together, but when I do I will share it with you all xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

"Hey JoJo..................great PUPPIES !!!!" <3

Stephen x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been absent for a couple of weeks and you've gone from 1 to 3! They look really lovely together - well done you.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Honestly, I do'nt think I should go away again!! It's taken me a week and a half to get to this post and work out why you've suddenly got three dogs' names on your signature!!!!
They are beeeeeeeeeautiful! Lucky, luck, lucky you!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for all for your lovely comments, I am living the dogs life, I am quickly becoming a mini version of JD's Dog House... my dogs are so much fun (yes hard work) & I am loving watching them change each day. 

Oakley seems so grown up, the leg cocking when weeing, well I was sooo excited... told everyone who would stop to listen.

Honey is a dream, she sneaks onto your lap and does this look (I will try to capture it on a photo) we call it her "I'm the cutest dog in the world" look, IU wish we called her Little lady now, she a true lady...

Eevee, small, cute but can hold her own in the pack, she loves playing tug of war with Oakley and really enjoys chewing any shoes left within reach (typical puppy), warning don't leave your shoes near Eevee if you ever come around my house for a cuppa . She is changing so quickly and loves lots of cuddles, all the kids friends want an Eevee, she is a popular little girl.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Quick update from JoJo's Mini Dog House...

Eevee is doing really well, she is being very good with toilet training, a breeze really, no accidents even during the night. Her early morning wake up's seems to be getting better too, from waking us up at 4am for a wee-wee she is now getting up when hubby gets up for work (6am ish). She loves having a run the field with Oakley and Honey and is already faster than Honey. I will try to get a video soon to share with you all. Her recall is very good considering she is 3 months old. She is lovely looking (I would say that) and her coat is getting softer rather than course in texture.

Honey as cute as cute comes, the most snuggling and cuddly of all, she loves to lay on her back for a tummy rub. She is eating extremely well and has a great appetite. She is already flirting with Oakley and loves to chase him when he has a stick. She is wonderful addition to the pack. 

Oakley, where to I start, he seems so grown up, he got a new big boys collar today, he is almost 8 months old, cocking his leg to scent everything, he still has to be noticed and loves to get everyone’s attention when out on a walk. He seems to be very close to my hubby now the girls are here, which is really strange (but he is still by boy). He is still the liveliest out of the three but he just acts more grown up and calmer now. He loves a stick and tend to prance along with a stick in his mouth, we love the way he shows off "I have a stick and the girls can't catch me" type attitude, he is extremely fast. 

They are wonderful ... and I am busier than I have ever been but they are totally worth it. Would I have another one? Oh yes most definitely.

I walk three at a time easily now, after 5 minutes they calm down. Also hubby comes on one walk a day when I just have the girls and Oakley goes sole (big boy treat) with Dad.

I will get some more photos up soon and try to share a video with you all too. 

By the way, as for me, eye brows need doing, hair is looking rough, nails are short and dirty, but my dogs look fabulous    

A day and the life of JoJo and her cockapoos xxxx


----------

